# Simplicity Garden Tractor Model V Info



## Munion (Nov 7, 2013)

My father has the following and is looking for some info on value...is it worth selling or passing down through the family:

[QUOTESimplicity garden tractor model V serial # 1598 with
A Briggs and Stratton engine model 14, type 202074, serial # 163049 which
was passed to me by my father who purchased it in the early 1950’s. On
checking into internet I could only find one from 1949 and it looked in very pool
condition.

It has been stored in my basement for many years and is in perfect condition
with the following attachments:
6 shovel cultivator	counterweight
wheel weights 8” or 10 “ plow
power take-off grease gun

Some of the attachments have rust due to having be used by my father on
his small farm.

I also have the original owner’s manual, Briggs and Stratton engine manual, and 
the grease gun manual.

This unit was in perfect working order when I stored it in my basement and I
Occasionally turn the motor to ensure it is not stuck.
][/QUOTE]

Any info would be greatly appreciated! He is more interested in the value of the thing...it is in mint condition with the exception of the little bit of rust as he mentioned on the attachments.

Thanks!

Munion


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You might try to do a little research on your local CL just to get some idea of the value.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does it look like any of these?

http://www.simplicityva.com/simpmodel-3.html


----------



## Munion (Nov 7, 2013)

It is the Model V


----------

